# I know many of Flashlight experts hate Streamlight



## futurelawguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm trying to convience guys at work that Streamlight is not the "Best" flashlight company and that they are using outdated tech..in their lights. 

can some of you experts help me with some talking points and how to explain to them that their streamlights are kind of junk when compared to the Fenix's, Sure Fire's.............ect. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight has some very high end weapon lights... I think it would be best if you were specific on models.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Streamlight has some very high end weapon lights... I think it would be best if you were specific on models.


 

Thanks!

Correct.. I have a TLR 2 and love it...


I'm talking about the SL20 (LED) and the Stinger series lights (LED)

I never hear them talked about on here and I'm wondering why? I'm sure it's because there is just much better stuff out there...I am looking for examples of why their lights arent talked about here and what makes the other lights better than them...

Thanks


----------



## Owen (Oct 12, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> can some of you experts help me with some talking points and how to explain to them that their streamlights are kind of junk when compared to the Fenix's, Sure Fire's.............ect.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The second you said you wanted to explain how Streamlight is junk, you showed that you don't have the first clue what you're talking about. 
I can, however, make a strong case for lights like Fenix being junk, and Surefire's overpriced in comparison.


----------



## bjn70 (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight makes good solid products at reasonable prices. Fenix may have better electronics in some cases but their quality of construction is not as good. Surefire has better products in some ways but they are much more expensive. Pelican and Inova both make some good products that can compete with Streamlight.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok so I guess theyre not junk...


Why arent they talked about here more often? I just have heard from certain people that they are outdated and are junk. And since I never see them talked about here I figured that was the case...


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Owen said:


> The second you said you wanted to explain how Streamlight is junk, you showed that you don't have the first clue what you're talking about.
> I can, however, make a strong case for lights like Fenix being junk, and Surefire's overpriced in comparison.


 

I will be the first one to tell you I dont have any idea what I'm talking about......Hint: Thats why I'm on a forum asking for help and asking questions.


I would be verry intrested in hearing about how Fenix lights are junk though


----------



## Owen (Oct 12, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> I would be verry intrested in hearing about how Fenix lights are junk though


It's all relative. To be clear, I didn't say Fenix are junk, but from what I've seen they don't make particularly reliable products, and I could therefore make the case that they are junk in comparison to Streamlight(whose products are extremely reliable in my experience).

Streamlight doesn't get much discussion here because they're boring. They make lights that are fairly plain, moderately priced, relatively low on features, and rarely anything resembling state of the art technology.
So they don't appeal to the bargain hunters, the collectors, the techno-geeks, the wannabe tactical types...anyone looking for something beyond a simple, practical tool.
Buying a Streamlight is kind of like buying a screwdriver. It may be exactly what you need, but it doesn't generate a lot of excitement.


----------



## futurelawguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Owen said:


> It's all relative. To be clear, I didn't say Fenix are junk, but from what I've seen they don't make particularly reliable products, and I could therefore make the case that they are junk in comparison to Streamlight(whose products are extremely reliable in my experience).
> 
> *Streamlight doesn't get much discussion here because they're boring. They make lights that are fairly plain, moderately priced, relatively low on features, and rarely anything resembling state of the art technology.*
> *So they don't appeal to the bargain hunters, the collectors, the techno-geeks, the wannabe tactical types...anyone looking for something beyond a simple, practical tool.*
> *Buying a Streamlight is kind of like buying a screwdriver. It may be exactly what you need, but it doesn't generate a lot of excitement*.


 
Exactly what I wanted to know.....Thanks..


So Part of what I was assuming was correct. But they do make a good product. I'm just getting into the Flashlights and have started aquiring them because of work....I have heard some flashaholics talk trash about streamlight and never see them talked about here so I just figured they lost their edge and fell way behind.

I will say they are smart in their marketing because they are one of the only companies that markets to Police Officers seriously.


----------



## tekguy (Oct 12, 2009)

streamlight makes equipment for profesionals and they test products before they send them out for production. I will bet that they have and are testing the latest multi die emitters and ui's, but they wont release something until it has a track record. My guess is there are more le's and ff's (non military) that cary streamlite products than surefire and fenix put together. 

why,

because streamlite looks at pratical applications for a specific use, such as incorporating a blue navigation light for tracking in smoke. or designing a multi switch stinger for tactical and normal operation.

alo notice how streamlite has simple user interfaces, ones that you will be guranteed to work when the s$it hits the fan.

brightness isnt everything if one drop to the floor makes the light go poof.

I have never had a problem with a streamlite product

bottom line: good product intended for profesionals who depend on light that works when you turn on the switch


----------



## dano (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight junk? Not even close.
Streamlight not innovative? 
--First full size rechargeable duty light-SL series
--First mid size rechargeable duty light-Stinger
--First and only full size hybrid LED/incan-20x/LED
--First use of an integrated lamp/reflector assembly-SL series
--First U.S. made rechargeable li-ion: Strion
--First U.S. made rechargeable li-ion LED: Strion-LED

Streamlight outdated? They use the same Cree LED as a majority of all the other manufacturers. What's outdated (and, no, an incan. isn't outdated technology)?

Streamlight DOMINATES the law enforcement market because they make solid, reliable lights.

Contrary to popular, internet, belief, there's not a lot of use for SOS, multi-modes, strobe on a light. Most users want the light to work, without all the bizarre modes and user interface issues.

Why they're not talked about: Because they don't use CPF as their sole source of user wants, unlike several of the overseas based lights.


----------



## spoonrobot (Oct 12, 2009)

I always though the Sidewinder series was pretty innovative myself. Streamlight isn't talked about as much because they tend to make the same lights for a long time. They don't follow the increasing brightness marketing rut most of the recent Chinese makers have been wearing down. They innovate slowly because their customer base does not want nor need several new models of lights a year.


----------



## Search (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't believe any officer here uses a Maglite anymore. However half use SureFire and the other half use Streamlight. When my dad still worked here he used a Streamlight Stinger religiously.

Cops don't need 300 lumen ultra chinese 5 mode strobe with SOS.


----------



## Illum (Oct 12, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> Ok so I guess theyre not junk...
> 
> 
> Why arent they talked about here more often?



What doesn't get mentioned here doesn't mean its junk. It's simply that the products, while suited for their intended purpose, is not parallel to the interests of the members in this forum. 

If customers operate the same way you're describing flashlights than grocery stores will go out of business unless they advertise every single item they have in their inventory 24/7 to ensure that they are being talked about and therefore "buy-able"

On the forum its to each his own [YMMV], you may use someones experience as a benchmark but you really shouldn't base your own judgments on someone else's logic. I've owned many steamlights, from the key-mate to TL-3s and boy do they make good products. After I switched over to other companies for personal reasons I continued using Streamlight cr123As

The only disadvantage of Streamlight products is the limited "mod ability," most lights Streamlight makes cannot be improved upon by its users to the extend of LED swaps and high output lamp retrofits. To many off the forum this is a not a negative factor, but on the forum it certain may be


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 12, 2009)

I may not be a flashlight expert, but I do think highly of Streamlight, second only to Surefire in overall quality, reliability, innovation, and focus on public safety occupations. Fenix? No.

I was at some night fire training last week and one SWAT officer was shining a very bright light around. I thought, "What is that thing?" I got closer and saw it was a Stinger LED.

I used a Stinger incandescent for about 10 years hunting and arresting people at night and taped a Strion incandescent to a .308 semi auto for a rifle class with no problems.


----------



## Mikellen (Oct 12, 2009)

Some of my most used lights are Streamlight, the Strion LED, Microstream, and Stylus. Streamlight has great customer service also, I would say on par with Surefire. I've had a problem with my Strion LED when I first bought it and Streamlight sent me a UPS postage paid return label through e-mail. I returned the light and within a week I had a new flashlight.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> I'm trying to convience guys at work that Streamlight is not the "Best" flashlight company and that they are using outdated tech..in their lights.
> 
> can some of you experts help me with some talking points and how to explain to them that their streamlights are kind of junk when compared to the Fenix's, Sure Fire's.............ect.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Streamlight makes EXCELLENT duty lights for LEOs/firemen/SAR/Mining industry etc. They make great workhorses, not toys to impress your office buddies.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight does make some crappy stuff. Not that the quality isn't good, but the overall execution leaves a lot to be desired in many models. They also make some good stuff. They're not my favorite. I prefer Surefire. Their models are more LEO friendly. Tail clickies, etc. A lot of the Streamlights have tiny little side mounted buttons which SUCK big time for LEO work.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been pulled over by 30-50 LEO's in 6 states. All but 3 had Streamlight lights. 2 had Surefire 9P's, and 1 had a Rechargeable Mag.

Just based on that, I'd say that Streamlight is pretty reliable. I am trying to convince some of the local officers to carry a backup light though. Something with a low level, as they tended to complain about their high-output lights when writing out my fix-it tickets


----------



## gorn (Oct 12, 2009)

I carried a stinger in my sap pocket from the time the were released. It was a great backup light. I never had a problem with any streamlight over the years. When I moved to Detectives the stinger went into my briefcase. As to the comment about side buttons sucking for LEO, I have no idea what the OP of that was thinking. Twisties suck for LEO imo but side and tail switches are fine. Most of the lights I used on duty, back to the pre Kel-light days had some type of side switch.


----------



## carrot (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight makes great service lights. Are we done yet?


----------



## mega_lumens (Oct 12, 2009)

Streamlight is like your Soviet military gear: may not be sexy or have a cool marketing scheme, but they make lights to suit specific needs and they make them tough and rugged. Name me a company that not only makes a "tactical" weapon light that strobes, but also designs lights to survive industrial needs, fire, EMS, and police needs. I know a lot of cops who love Streamlight because it is affordable, works like a horse, and has good rechargeable options. Also, a lot of people miss out that Streamlight has a big market with fire departments where lights need to survive more challenging environments than any military geared tactical light. 

Don't forget that an average cop, firefighter or industrial worker couldn't care less about perfect and flawless beam without artifacts. They need performing lights that will handle abuse but are cost friendly .


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Correct.. I have a TLR 2 and love it...
> 
> ...



Because 99% of the people here have lights to play with and really don't use lights much in a practical/work sense.

If you disagree with me, you didn't understand my statement.

Ask the firefighter that uses a streamlight every day. Ask the cop about his stinger/strion.

Ask my neighbor that goes through 2-3 charged streamlight lighboxes every day in his job.

Ask if <chinese mfg of the week>/fenix/etc even makes a lightbox.



http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=19

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail_aalg.php?recordID=9460

http://www.pelican.com/lights_detail_aalg.php?recordID=9430 (I want one of these. Would be great for the races)


----------



## Search (Oct 12, 2009)

Brasso said:


> A lot of the Streamlights have tiny little side mounted buttons which SUCK big time for LEO work.



Are you by any chance a LEO? I can find three right now that swear by them and have formed these opinions by years of experience. It's harder to find people who like tail clickies.

Haha Tekno, how have you managed to get caught so much.

In the end, Streamlight is a very well respected company in law enforcement.


----------



## Databyter (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm surprised to hear such unfair critisism for Fenix lights.

This thread is about Streamlights so compare away, but as one who has done alot of consumer reviews before buying and read alot on this forum, and have been using several Fenix lights for years, drops them dunked them washed them and never had ONE malfuction and the most beat up old Fenix I have still looks pretty good because they ARE made out of tough ally and have a very tough finish.

I think anyone who calls these junk or anything resembling lack of quality is out of line.

If they aren't your cup of tea or don't serve your purpose fine, but when you call my lights of choice inferior you call me inferior, because when I shop for lights I don't shop by pricetag but by usability, and twice I have selected Fenix and twice been pleased at my choice.

I use these lights DAILY (nightly actually) and I mean in bags with gear, on my belt dropped on the pavement at times.

I'm just not seeing any lack of quality. They are waterproof and tuff and function as advertised.



> It's all relative. To be clear, I didn't say Fenix are junk, but from what I've seen they don't make particularly reliable products


First of , yes you did, secondly can you provide some documented examples?



> Ask if <chinese mfg of the week>/fenix/etc even makes a lightbox.


 Fenix has been around alot longer than a week, and they have been fairly high quality for many years. Picking on them just because they hail from China is ignorant.

And I am sure there are a lot of top notch flashlight companies who do not specialize in "lightbox's", especially since I believe it is a trademark, but also because alot of companies specialize strictly on relatively light portable LED based lights. What exactly does it mean when a beer Company doesn't sell Vodka, they suck at beer? I don't think so.


Rant over.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 12, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I've been pulled over by 30-50 LEO's in 6 states.



You may want to find a radar detector forum to join up with...:duh2:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

The first couple dozen were because I did something naughty with a prominent officer's daughter. I was on every cop within the tri-county area's radar for a couple of months. On the plus side, I'm now on a first-name basis with most of the cops in town.

The rest were mostly because my vehicles aren't usually anywhere near new, and don't always have all parts working.

I've only been pulled over for speeding twice, and once was because my speedometer froze in place at 50mph one January.

On topic: I've used a variety of Streamlight lights, and they've all seemed pretty reliable. I think they fill the same niche as Maglite, but at a professional level rather than a consumer level.

As far as Fenix goes, I've had about a dozen pass through my hands, and the build quality has varied from OK to good. I have yet to see one that was of poor quality. I have yet to see one fail from normal use.

That said, I wouldn't put as much faith in a Fenix as I would a Surefire, Streamlight, Pelican, or any number of other lights.

There's another big reason that many large organizations like law enforcement and military use brands like Surefire or Streamlight: reputation.
These brands have been around many years, and have earned the reputation for making reliable, useful tools. For many people, that reputation means more than anything else.


----------



## Search (Oct 12, 2009)

Databyter said:


> I'm surprised to hear such unfair critisism for Fenix lights.
> 
> This thread is about Streamlights so compare away, but as one who has done alot of consumer reviews before buying and read alot on this forum, and have been using several Fenix lights for years, drops them dunked them washed them and never had ONE malfuction and the most beat up old Fenix I have still looks pretty good because they ARE made out of tough ally and have a very tough finish.
> 
> ...



The problem with comparing Fenix to companies like Streamlight, SureFire, and even Pelican to an extent is that they are not yet in the same category. Fenix hasn't been around long enough. They aren't even known by most people. Yes, on a flashlight forum they might seem pretty good. However, go to a PD and try to sell a "Chinese" light to people and your going to run into a wall.

It's hard to compare the type of lights Fenix puts out to the type of lights Streamlight does. I don't even think it's a good comparison. Streamlights are just plain, simple, it's going to work using the most basic ways possible. Fenix just isn't playing in that ballpark.

The general flashaholic isn't going to like Streamlight. The other end users that would call CPF regulars weird are thinking along other lines.


----------



## dls321 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been a loyal streamlight customer for apx. 10 years now... They are good lights that work when you need them to work. Nothing fancy about them, just turn it on and away you go! Another benefit for many in the LEO community is the fact that you dont need 10 different chargers around the office for the lights. 1 or 2 chargers can handle a multitude of lights (stinger, polystinger, stinger led, hp, etc...).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 12, 2009)

A true flashaholic would never hate Streamlight lights. I do not know, right now, how many lights I own, but I have four or five Streamlights, and I appreciate all of them. Just don't use them a lot anymore, though my SuperStinger with Ultra Head, and TL3 are fully charged up right now, and a third light using a Streamlight TL3 reflector, and bulb holder, my Fivemega 2X18650 TL3, running a 1499 lamp, is also charged up.

Bill


----------



## RyanA (Oct 13, 2009)

Streamights are cool. Many have T1.5 sockets! Hotwire heaven.

I believe some Streamlights are made in China.


----------



## tekguy (Oct 13, 2009)

bescides the magcharger and 2 pelican,and 1 inova lights, there isnt a mfg that sells a light that fits a charging cradle. 

streamlite definately fills that gap for those who need a charged light in the same place all the time


----------



## fannin (Oct 13, 2009)

i have a streamlight nf2 which i picked up cheap and has been very reliable and bright, if i could handle the cost of the batteries and the low run time i would still use it

i also have a streamlight strion which cost a lot and was absolute garbage and a total waste of my money


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2009)

futurelawguy said:


> Why arent they talked about here more often? I just have heard from certain people that they are outdated and are junk.



I'll bend your ear (and talk about my Streamlights) if you give me half a chance, though I'd like to reinforce what was already stated about their difficulty to mod (generally) being relative to their "apparent" lack of interest 

SL TaskLight 3AAA emitter upgrade

SL Twintask 2D LED upgrade

Hardcore TL3 upgrade

SL batonlite LED upgrade

SL Twintask 2L LED upgrade

SL Scorpion LED upgrade





RyanA said:


> I believe some Streamlights are made in China.


Yeah my Twintask 2L has that marked on the back of the tailcap... doesn't make me like it any less though :thumbsup:


----------



## Brasso (Oct 13, 2009)

"Are you by any chance a LEO? I can find three right now that swear by them and have formed these opinions by years of experience. It's harder to find people who like tail clickies.

Haha Tekno, how have you managed to get caught so much.

In the end, Streamlight is a very well respected company in law enforcement."


I am. And the side mounted button is awful. Hard to find. Utterly horrible for use with a pistol. The tail clicky is magnitudes better. Its faster. It's able to be momentary. There's just no comparison.


----------



## gorn (Oct 13, 2009)

Brasso said:


> "Are you by any chance a LEO? I can find three right now that swear by them and have formed these opinions by years of experience. It's harder to find people who like tail clickies.
> 
> Haha Tekno, how have you managed to get caught so much.
> 
> ...



The side mount buttons on my duty lights were able to be momentary. I also never had a problem with the side switch while using the light for area illumination (thumb on button), or while using it in a two handed pistol grip (finger on button).


----------



## marinemaster (Oct 13, 2009)

Streamlight is a SOLID light company in my book. If all the flashlights in the world would disappear I would be perfectly happy with my ProPoly 4AA Lux I and ProPoly 3C Lux I
Even better the 4AA on Eneloop is perfect.


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 13, 2009)

+1
old school boy here... was the only choice 20-30 years ago...
Mag3D/Kel-lite/SL-20

holding a 1 foot+ long/2 pound light by the tail and trying to switch it on with a tailcap while holding a gun? :thinking:
*PASS*
once you get used to it - it's easy and second nature 




gorn said:


> The side mount buttons on my duty lights were able to be momentary. I also never had a problem with the side switch while using the light for area illumination (thumb on button), or while using it in a two handed pistol grip (finger on button).


----------



## Brasso (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know what kind of training you do, but attempting to do a mag change, then pull the flashlight back out from under your arm or wherever you put it (hopefully in the off position), and then find that little button again is slow at best. Regardless of training. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's hardly the most efficient way. A flashlight like that may work fine for other uses, but when it comes to gun handling, a small tail clicky is much faster, much easier, much more versatile. And Streamlight tends to use really small buttons. This gets even worse if your wearing gloves. I simply don't see how anyone could say a side mounted button is just as good, much less better. Almost all of the newere tactical flashlights are made with tail clickies for a reason. Police Depts. buy Streamlight because they market to them and give them good deals. Not because they are the best option.

Just an opinion.


----------



## tekguy (Oct 13, 2009)

hence the reason that streamlight has tailswitches on most if not all of their tactical lights.

when you give the average person a flashlight, they expect the switch to be on the side not on the tailcap


----------



## lebox97 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow getting personal now eh?
is 500,000+ rounds through a semi-auto enough training for an average person? (for a non Glock flock boy)

all of mine were personal bought - 
and, let's not confuse full size big lights and little "tactical" lights!
Streamlight pro-lights is the context of this conversation - or, at least mine. 
*"*holding *a 1 foot+ long/2 pound light* by the tail and trying to switch it on with a tailcap while holding a gun?*"*

but of course newer* is* always better... :nana:

PS: working patrol - which would you rather use for knocking out car windows/windshields or breaking through a door/window glass in an emergency?
PPS: and yes, carrying a 12 guage and juggling a large flashlight would make it even more exciting eh?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2009)

Brasso said:


> when it comes to gun handling, a small tail clicky is much faster, much easier, much more versatile



A a dedicated weapon light is better yet again...


----------



## Search (Oct 13, 2009)

Brasso said:


> I am. And the side mounted button is awful. Hard to find. Utterly horrible for use with a pistol. The tail clicky is magnitudes better. Its faster. It's able to be momentary. There's just no comparison.



I didn't mean that the way it sounded. 

I agree with you. I just know many that still use them and swear by them.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 13, 2009)

True, but weapons lights do go out on a regular basis. I'm one of the firearms instructors for a state agency and we see several of the TLR gun lights go out every time we shoot which is about 3 times a year. 

Our department also issues the Streamlight Stinger LED , but a lot of us use other personal lights. We do a lot of night time transition drills with gun lights and flashlights.


----------



## gorn (Oct 13, 2009)

Brasso said:


> I don't know what kind of training you do, but attempting to do a mag change, then pull the flashlight back out from under your arm or wherever you put it (hopefully in the off position), and then find that little button again is slow at best. Regardless of training. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's hardly the most efficient way. A flashlight like that may work fine for other uses, but when it comes to gun handling, a small tail clicky is much faster, much easier, much more versatile. And Streamlight tends to use really small buttons. This gets even worse if your wearing gloves. I simply don't see how anyone could say a side mounted button is just as good, much less better. Almost all of the newere tactical flashlights are made with tail clickies for a reason. Police Depts. buy Streamlight because they market to them and give them good deals. Not because they are the best option.
> 
> Just an opinion.



Before I retired I was one of my Departments core firearms instructors. I did that for 20+ years. I can insert a fresh magazine or do a tactical reload with a streamlight in my hand almost as fast as I can with my weak hand free. Our Department isn't huge but it does have over 1000 Officers. All of them are trained to do it too. I agree that a smaller light than a SL20 is better for combat shooting but I see no difference in a side mounted stinger or a tail activated light. The secret is know your equipment and know how to use it correctly. If you are only trained on tail switch lights it would be best if you stick with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2009)

Brasso said:


> True, but weapons lights do go out on a regular basis. I'm one of the firearms instructors for a state agency and we see several of the TLR gun lights go out every time we shoot which is about 3 times a year.



What was the determination of the TLR autopsy? additionally have you noted any other breed of dedicated weapon light having similar failures? :thinking:


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 14, 2009)

In the real world, a switch on the body of the light can be more ergonomic than a tail switch.

I was after someone on the side of a mountain at night. I was crawling under some heavy brush on my stomach. My Stinger was in one hand, my .357 magnum in the other. Once I was sure I was near the suspect, I turned on the light and saw my guy right in front of me. The switch position allowed the light to aim forward as I crawled and was ready to go when I switched it on. 

I was chasing a runner in the dark with my Surefire M6. Typically, you must hold tailcap lights up by your head. That doesn't make you a faster runner. So, I turned the tailcap while running and rotated the light in my hand so I could pump my arms and catch my guy. That would not have been possible if my other hand were occupied.


----------



## Amandrew (Oct 19, 2009)

I personaly have an arguement about one of streamlights products. If your trying to revive your pride at your workplace anyways.  A lot of guys at my work decided to buy Streamlight stinger c4 led duel switch lights. I think they are a nice light and everything but personaly I would never buy one. One thing is the really old battery technology I really hate. Ni-cd? Are you seriouse? Another thing is the doughnut you see right in the middle when you shine the light about 2-4 feet away. And the last thing is runtime. They state 1.75 hours of a runtime but everyone I work with is getting 1 hour. This is probably due to the memory of the battery. So all in all I can find a way better light that runs for 3 hours, more lumens and better battery options. Not saying streamlight doesnt have a flashlight like that but this light in my opinion is out dated.


----------



## HarryN (Apr 16, 2010)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I've been pulled over by 30-50 LEO's in 6 states. All but 3 had Streamlight lights. 2 had Surefire 9P's, and 1 had a Rechargeable Mag.
> 
> Just based on that, I'd say that Streamlight is pretty reliable. I am trying to convince some of the local officers to carry a backup light though. Something with a low level, as they tended to complain about their high-output lights when writing out my fix-it tickets



Hi, I think this is the concept behind the SL-20X - LED. The main beam is still incan with pretty decent throw, and the LEDs serve as a short range / ticket writing light.

One of the things I really like about these lights is the NiCd battery pack. NiCads and NiMHs have advanced a lot over the past 10 - 15 years, at least in part due to strong demand in the r/c market. It is also nice to have some rechargeable lights around the house that don't need finicky charging. 

Anyone in the family can put these in the charger, drop them on the concrete, or other normal abuse and its just a non issue. In spite of having some other very decent lights, and some I have built, the SL-20x is still our "go to" flashlight, and not just me - the family as a whole

Its also hard to beat the super simple, 2 button interface. Low light - on / off. Really bright - on / off. Even my 85 year old Dad can run that no problem.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 16, 2010)

futurelawguy

Streamlights are definitely NOT junk. I used my old Stinger incan for over 5 years of moderately heavy use before the proprietary Streamlight rechargeable battery went ka-put...NOT the light mind you, only the battery. And the Streamlight TLR-1 C4 (no strobe) weapon light has proven to be pretty durable and is much cheaper than Surefire. 

And like others pointed out, most LEO's don't need and don't want the over-hyped SOS, strobe and/or a ka-zillion different levels of brightness on a light intended for duty-use. KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid). When you reach for your light in a pinch you don't want to think "did I have the light on low, med, high or SOS last time out?" You want ease of operation and a bright light after the first click...regardless of where the clickie/button is...which is also a personal preference. And think about it, there a lot of guys out there that will only carry what's issued to them and won't spend a nickle otherwise, even if there is a better product out there. I don't agree with that mentality and will shell out to buy the best I can afford, but that's my personal preference... 

But CPF is a forum for flashlight enthusiasts...some LE and some not...so to each his own. Choose the flashlight that best serves "your" needs and no one else's. For example, some folks like warm tint beams and other prefer cool tint; some prefer reverse clickies while others prefer forward clickies...blah, blah, blah. There's no concensus either way...it's all personal preference. And liking one over the other doesn't make you wrong... 

If your buddies still want to carry Streamlights, God bless 'em. If your choice of a flashlight, whatever brand it is, proves itself during duty-use and impresses other LEO's, then maybe that will give them the impetus to switch over...or maybe not. I don't know about you, but I still know some old timers who still carry wheel guns on-duty with speed-loaders and there is NOTHING you can say to convince them that they would be better off with anything else. 

So, in a nutshell, try not to bash a company or light unless it truly is a piece of crap...which Streamlight definitely is NOT...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 16, 2010)

HIDblue, good post. I have been in several auto shops where the Streamlight Stinger is the preferred light for auto inspections. They, in many instances, particularly the Stinger series, an excellent tool, and are used by many professionals. Of course, we know better (CPF'ers) or do we?

Bill


----------



## grump (Apr 16, 2010)

I work as a conductor for a commuter railroad and have had a Stinger LED for years. I use it every day to pass hand signals, inspect trains, even as a makeshift hammer...
It does the job and it does it well. Its dented and dinged up and along the edges its exposed down to the raw metal, but its not a shelf queen.
I have other Surefires that I use for EDC and other "personal" uses that will easily outhrow, provide a perfect beam, etc, but for my job the Stinger fits the bill best in my opinion....


----------



## fixitman (Apr 17, 2010)

Like most companies, they have some good lights, and some BAD ones.

I am an industrial mechanic. We are issued Streamlight 3AA lights, and they pretty much suck. Originally came with luxeon LEDs, but the last one I had did have a Cree XR-? still had a ugly purple beam though
Purple tint
Poor run times
Break easy
on the good side, side clicky is NICE, and beam pattern is pretty good for what I do. It would make a good host for some mods.

In two years, I have destroyed 4.
1. dropped 3 feet onto concrete, LED came off board
2. randomly burned up. head got so hot I couldnt even touch it.
3. dropped 3 feet onto concrete, LED came off board
4. dropped 3 feet onto concrete, LED came off board

10 mechanics, 2 years, 12 lights replaced that I am aware of. 

I gave up, just started using my own lights. I now carry an Eagletac P10A2 neutral tint. The tint is way better for my inspections, 2 modes is great, and its been dropped up to 8 feet so far with no damage.

I am sure most streamlights are good, but this particular model is a STINKER.


----------



## TRITON (Apr 17, 2010)

Got a streamlight micro stream and a keymate, 4 nano's and all are built well. I really like the white beam on the micro,e.d. carry at the moment. BUT I really do like my FENIX lights,they are built very well and the quality is top notch, never had a problem with any of them.Ldo1,p1d,eo1,p2d and tk40. Streamlight are great and fenix is not junk..:shakehead


----------



## 357mag1 (Apr 18, 2010)

My most practical lights are Stingers. For example my Stinger HP LED came with a charger (AC/DC) and two batteries for $124 shipped to my front door. It is only rated for 200 lumens but will throw with my RRT-1 and has spill just a little less bright. The rechargeable batteries are proven technology and nothing you have to worry about catching on fire or going Boom. Just a solid dependable light. Not near as pretty as the RRT-1 though.

I've bought three Scorpions (LED) in the last 8 months. They must have improved the LED as the last two are brighter and have a tighter hotspot than the first one I bought. I've bounced these lights off the concrete floor when reaching into my gun safe for something else but you can't tell it by looking at them. I've bounced some Dereelights (Javelin and DBS), Quarks and Fenix off the concrete floor too and they look like they were bounced off a concrete floor.

My Streamlights don't over heat if left on because they aren't driven as hard as the Chinese lights. I think of them as a tool designed to do a job and last. They come with a lifetime warranty, how many of our enthusist lights come with that?


----------



## n4zov (Apr 18, 2010)

Mikellen said:


> Some of my most used lights are Streamlight, the Strion LED, Microstream, and Stylus. Streamlight has great customer service also, I would say on par with Surefire. I've had a problem with my Strion LED when I first bought it and Streamlight sent me a UPS postage paid return label through e-mail. I returned the light and within a week I had a new flashlight.



+1 on Streamlight customer service. Streamlight replaced a light I was having a minor problem with and you could not have asked for better response to my complaint.


----------



## NightKids (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmmm don't know if you guys are saying that all Fenix's are junk or some selected models.

I'm still scratching my head thinking how can anyone call Fenix TK series junk? I got a TK10 & it's built like a tank which also happens to have never failed on me.


----------



## unclevit (Jul 13, 2010)

RyanA said:


> Streamights are cool. Many have T1.5 sockets! Hotwire heaven.
> 
> I believe some Streamlights are made in China.


 
YOU KNOW THE SECRET :twothumbs


----------



## unclevit (Jul 13, 2010)

Brasso said:


> I don't know what kind of training you do, but attempting to do a mag change, then pull the flashlight back out from under your arm or wherever you put it (hopefully in the off position), and then find that little button again is slow at best. Regardless of training. I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's hardly the most efficient way. A flashlight like that may work fine for other uses, but when it comes to gun handling, a small tail clicky is much faster, much easier, much more versatile. And Streamlight tends to use really small buttons. This gets even worse if your wearing gloves. I simply don't see how anyone could say a side mounted button is just as good, much less better. Almost all of the newere tactical flashlights are made with tail clickies for a reason. Police Depts. buy Streamlight because they market to them and give them good deals. Not because they are the best option.
> 
> Just an opinion.


 
Just love your opinion :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jul 13, 2010)

A thread title such as this was almost certain to encourage negativity, and that is what happened. The only surprise was that it didn't turn into all-out flaming. 

There was nothing to be gained by resurrecting the thread today. It's closed.


----------

